# Original Midlands Polishing Class - Shrewsbury



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*The Original Midlands polishing class (August.)*​
Defined Details and Bespoke car care are pleased to announce that we will be running further classes based at Bespoke Carcare in the Midlands. *The class will be held on the Sunday 19th of Aug*.

This class will simply be for Beginners looking to get a firm footing on the ladder to machine correction. Both machines will be covered on the day - you will spend the majority of the day working on the machine of your choice and then have the opportunity to spend some time on the other type of machine as well, giving you experience of both! Full details of the class contents are given below.

The classes this year *will cost £60 per head*. We realise this is a little more than for our equivalent Scotland days, the difference in price is to account for our additional expenses for running the classes. We hope that folks will understand this

The classes will start at 10am and will finish in the late afternoon / early evening: we wont put an exact time on finishing as we aim for a relaxed an enjoyable day where we can spend as much time going over things as is required. Full details of locations, times, and the all important lunch arrangements will be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up.

To sign up for a class, simply post up below your name and the class you would like to attend and I will add your name to the reserve list. Once payment is received you will be forwarded on to the main list and your place on the day confirmed. Please note that places on the main list are added on a first come, first served basis as far as payments go. So please be aware of this to save disappointments. We are limiting the classes to a maximum of 10 as we have a bit more space & 2 tutors will be on hand.

These classes are very much hands on. As we feel this it is the only way to learn and master machine polishing and we also restrict these classes to a 6 to 1 ratio. This is to give people on the class as much time as they require and also benefit from the advice from the tutors on the day. So please do not turn up with your 3 pieces on :lol:

*Machine Polishing Beginners Class*

This class is designed to introduce you to machine polishing, both by DA and rotary (with a focus on the machine of your choice), starting from the basics. No prior knowledge is assumed! The class covers the basics of paint correction in theory, then machine control in practice, paint assessment, choosing pads and polishes, paint correction, refining and final assessment, introduction to severe correction (compounding), filling, paintwork protection. The aim is to introduce you to the skills and techniques required to produce top class finishes.

The class is ideal if you are new to machine polishing and looking to get into it and learn the basic skills needed to make your car's paintwork look its best. If you are contemplating machine polishing and wondering what benefits it can have for your car this class will show you what can be achieved. Plus you will get the opportunity to try out several different machines (Kestral DAS-6, DAS - 6 Pro, Meguiars G220, Makita 9227CB, Festool RAP-150, Festool RAP-80, Flex 3401, 3M Rotary & the new G220 V2), pads and polishes so if you have not yet bought your machine polishing kit, try out the machines and products and see what work for you best before you invest!

The day will be rounded off with an opportunity to put everything you have learned and practiced to the test in a fun competition (which is opt-out if you don't want to take part, but where's the fun in that?!). A region of the car will be damaged with swirls. You will have to assess the paint finish, measure its thicknesses, and correct the paint to a level you feel happy with safely. We are not looking for full correction, we will be looking for the best results in the safest way to the long term life of the paint. So you'll have to assess the paint and justify your choices. And of course, produce the finish! Its all for fun, but also serves to put into practice everything you've learned on the day. Gordon and Lee will watch, but not help at this stage - you'll be on your own.

Sunday 19th Beginners coarse.​
Names will appear in Red until payment is received and once Blue you are confirmed on the day.

1.Andy Eccles
2.Ben
3.
4
5
6
7
8
9
10.


----------



## Andy Eccles (May 13, 2006)

Count me in, possibly two of us. How do I pay?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Andy Eccles said:


> Count me in, possibly two of us. How do I pay?


Evening Andy I have sent you a pm with details enclosed about the class

Unfortunately you will have to have 10 post to read or answer this. I would either welcome a few people in the newbie section or pop over into the showroom and complement a few members on there work.
Gordon


----------



## Andy Eccles (May 13, 2006)

Thanks Gordon. I got the PM by email, Paypal sorted. Ta, see you in a few weeks.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Andy Eccles said:


> Thanks Gordon. I got the PM by email, Paypal sorted. Ta, see you in a few weeks.


Pleasure Andy and thank you for the very prompt payment.
Gordon.


----------



## Andy Eccles (May 13, 2006)

Gordon - just about to pay for my mate Ben. Thanks


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Andy Eccles said:


> Gordon - just about to pay for my mate Ben. Thanks


Thanks again Andy much appreciated and you both are confirmed on the Sunday.
Gordon


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you Andy look forward to meeting you both as this will be the last class this year in Shrewsbury so if an other people new to machine polishing want to sign up please do :thumb:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Thank you Andy look forward to meeting you both as this will be the last class this year in Shrewsbury so if an other people new to machine polishing want to sign up please do :thumb:


 I've had a PC for a while, and think I do "ok" but I've just got a DAS-6Pro, I'm wondering wether this course would be a good idea - maybe it will get rid of any bad habits ???

Plus as I only live in Whittington, its probably the closest class I'll ever find lol :wave:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Aww def in attending but to short notice to attend . Any idea where you next event will be later this year? Or a idea of date when back here next year?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Skodaw said:


> I've had a PC for a while, and think I do "ok" but I've just got a DAS-6Pro, I'm wondering wether this course would be a good idea - maybe it will get rid of any bad habits ???
> 
> Plus as I only live in Whittington, its probably the closest class I'll ever find lol :wave:


We have had full time detailer attend the course to keen amatures if you look back through all the years of reviews all are great i am sure you would learn something as everyone has bad habits.


slineclean said:


> Aww def in attending but to short notice to attend . Any idea where you next event will be later this year? Or a idea of date when back here next year?


No idea if i am honest i know there will be know more training course in shrewsbury i am afraid not sure if there will be any more round the midlands but no plans at moment.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I've pm'd you guys at bespoke! Very interested in coming this weekend!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Junior Bear said:


> I've pm'd you guys at bespoke! Very interested in coming this weekend!


Replied :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Andy eccles can you send me an email addy please so i can send you details of the day 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Andy Eccles (May 13, 2006)

Sure, it is [email protected].

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for today's tuition lee and Gordon

Fantastic tutors and I've learnt a great deal today, got lots to think about and practice with.

brilliant day


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Glad you had agd day :thumb: gutted couldn't attend. Any write up or photos being uploaded?


----------

